# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vaak moe zijn

## missesmandy

beste mensen,
sins een tijd heb ik heel veel last van lusteloosheid en moeheid.
ik had een super leuke baan parttime en een leuke school.
toch had ik daar geen zin in.
daar kwam bij dat er tussen me ouders veel spanningen kwamen.
ze zijn nu nog steeds aan het denken om te gaan scheiden.
ook die spanning krijg ik als ik thuis ben natuurlijk mee.
maar vroeger was ik haast nooit ziek.
nu ben ik zeker om de 2 maanden ziek verkouden koorts en slap.
naar de dokter ben ik nog niet geweest maar heb wel een goede Pschygoloog.
zei heeft me heel veel al geholpen.
maar het lukt me niet om voor 12 uur te slapen. maar eerder als 11 uur kan ik er haast niet uit komen. en als ik me in ga spannen lig ik daarna gelijk al in bed. bijv. als ik met vriendinnnen wat ga doen smiddags dan lig ik als ik thuis kom bijv. om 8 uur als weer tot tien uur in bed.

hoe kan ik weer wat energie krijgen en meer zin in om wat te ondernemen? :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Missesmandy,

Ik zou je adviseren om toch naar de huisarts te gaan, en eens te laten prikken op de ziekte van Pfeiffer. Dit heb ik ook gehad en jouw verhaal komt redelijk overheen met mijn verhaal (qua verkouden/koorts/lusteloosheid etc etc). Dus ik adviseer je om hierop te laten controleren. Verder gewoon gaan slapen wanneer je moe bent, blijkbaar heb je de rust erg hard nodig, en in een situatie van spanningen tussen de ouders is het sowieso al niet onlogisch dat jij er zelf ook spanningen aan over houd!

Succes en heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben de laatste tijd ook extreem moe ... zal een herfst/winterblues zijn zeker?
Het lusteloze vind ik nog het ergst... én het onbegrip van m'n naasten; hallo, weet je nog dat ik CVS heb???!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Missesmandy,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Heb je Zoals Syl zei een test gedaan en toegegeven aan je gevoel van moe zijn?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Ja dit natte, koude en donkere weer helpt niet mee om energie te vinden  :Frown: 
Jammer dat je naasten zoveel onbegrip hebben!
Het is al moeilijk genoeg en je doet wat je kan, laat je niet van de wijs brengen hoor! Je hebt je rust ook zeker nodig!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Missesmandy: Scheiden doet lijden, ja het is akelig als je ouders daar over nadenken, daar wordt jij òòk niet vrolijk van...moe zijn hoort bij dit weer maar zoals Sylvia zegt, is een bezoekje aan de huisarts de moeite waard....Ikzelf dacht even aan een ijzertekort, daar kun je òòk erg moe van worden.....je weerstand is op, neem je rust als je dit nodig hebt...als je te lang slaapt kan er een depressie meespelen....sterkte met alles èn met je beslissingen wat je gaat doen, maar actie ondernemen richting arts lijkt mij een goede actie, dan weet je meer, en voel jij je misschien opgelucht als je alles hebt kunnen vertellen!!! groeten Elisa 

Agnes: ja lusteloosheid is afschuwelijk, ik voel met je mee, ik heb er ook last van, Liefs Elisa....hou je haaks, Sterkte!!!

Luuss: dag Luuss, jij eveneens succes met alles....Doegieeee Lieve groeten

ik wens iedereen mèèr energie inclusief mijzelf.... :Big Grin:

----------


## richart

weet je wat ook kan helpen een daglamp dat geef een soort energie zoals de zon zo kan je wat beter door de moeilyke tyden klinkt raar maar het werkt echt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Richart: klinkt helemaal niet raar...je brengt mij op een idee....ff onder de zonnebank kruipen, ik heb dat al maanden niet meer gedaan....staat notabene in een klein kamertje van mij....tjonge jonge....maar ja dat ligt bezaaid met wasgoed.... :Big Grin:  weekend maar even doen, bedankt.....byeee

Greetz van Elisa

----------


## richart

kyk weer iemand geholpen hoop dat het je lukt een beetje helpt al veel toch

----------

